# Who's using BSI labs??



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

As it says in title.

would like to hear people feedback on this lab.

hearing great things about the mtren, test S, dbol etc.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you tried searching?There's at least 2 threads on the same subject started in the last couple of weeks mate.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Have you tried searching?There's at least 2 threads on the same subject started in the last couple of weeks mate.


yes have read them, wanna hear from people running some of their other products. test E Tren E etc... and tabs.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Loads of threads on these...

Good lab from feedback so far

Im using the pre/wo injectables, they are good


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

talos said:


> Test p is that mate?
> 
> Pip ?
> 
> Whats the carrier ?


No mate, test suspension, inj dbol and mtren

All water based, no pip at all, little sting sometimes going in that's all

They now do a vial with all three in but I've got seperate vials


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im using BSI test 400 , tren extreme also mtren ds .

also using test s and dbol aswell as mtren ds .

enjoying their products and since using their gear i have grown and hit some big pb`s .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

talos said:


> Wow did you change your post ?
> 
> Am sure is just seen
> 
> ...


You're not going mad! I hit the send button by mistake! Lol

I've edited it again also!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Just started using there stuff , test s is good so is the mtren only jabd the test 400 this morning but if i wake up tomorow with no or little pip then i will be very happy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Just started using there stuff , test s is good so is the mtren only jabd the test 400 this morning but if i wake up tomorow with no or little pip then i will be very happy


Let me know how you get on as I am jabbing this 2mr, how many ml are you doing ?


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Let me know how you get on as I am jabbing this 2mr, how many ml are you doing ?


4ml in two jabs


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

The dbol pre work out sub q isn't as smooth as I thought.

Left a sore lump where I injected. Going to try IM with a slin tonight.

Also trying the t400 tonight so will report back on Saturday


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> The dbol pre work out sub q isn't as smooth as I thought.
> 
> Left a sore lump where I injected. Going to try IM with a slin tonight.
> 
> Also trying the t400 tonight so will report back on Saturday


Well you was told not to go the sub q way !!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeh not a big fan or believer in sub-c but with water it should disperse quicker than oil regardless.

Will be running BSI for forseeable future, good bases like test 400 and Tren E and then pre wo 3-4 x per week the mtren ds blend, lifts have gone up a fair bit, still messing around with timing pre wo, can feel it a fair while after, like 3 hours or so when done training, having a fair bit of insmmnia, nvr get much sweating off tren either....and best bit, all painless which is a rarity thesedays, the water stuff has hurt like a bitch last 2 times wen jabbing but no pain/soreness for training or day after and site fullness.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Will be using their mtren plus and decatest as from next week, good times!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect and old thread but what esters are in the test400? Cant find anything about it on the search function.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Sorry to resurrect and old thread but what esters are in the test400? Cant find anything about it on the search function.


150mg enanthate 150mg cypionate 100mg decanoate

There you go mate.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> 150mg enanthate 150mg cypionate 100mg decanoate
> 
> There you go mate.


Thanks mate.

Reps.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I've shot up to 4ml of their test 400 in my Quads, no pip
> 
> The pre workouts are an insane combination. You go from Clark Kent, to Superman, within the hour.


i jabbed a ml of the t400 in my quad, didnt get on with it bad pip. i dont think bsi gear is for me, doesnt seem to work for me, but the equitren 750 is smooth as fcuk, quads still hurting from 2days ago, usually only jab quads to, try glutes next week


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Reps.


No prob mate.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I keep looking at the list and thinking about 1 rip

Anyone tried it, does it hurt?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Thinking of trying the equitest this time around for 20 weeks or so, any body any experience with this?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

cas said:


> I keep looking at the list and thinking about 1 rip
> 
> Anyone tried it, does it hurt?


I did pro chem one-rip 200 (70mg prop, 65mg ace, 65mg mast) and it was a great cycle, highly recommended, did 1.5ml EOD.

Going for BSI TMTE this cycle, 3ML E/W and 400mg added Test E bringing it to 1g test E, 600mg tren E, 600mg Mast E.


----------



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

wish i could get bsi labs from my source


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

jesus mary and joseph


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

webby2k said:


> wish i could get bsi labs from my source


Very subtle indeed.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

well got to say, was a bit concerned as after I dropped the BSI tren i suffered a loss of libido, but its fukin back now big time, been on just test400 for around 4-5 weeks and its finally kicking in, i think im used to the Enanthate ester but this has only a small bit of enanth ester in it compared to the decon and cyp in it...which i have never ran.....also holding less water tbh aswell.

So i think ppl who maybe concerned need to just give it a bit more time....but JMO.


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

im using there test400 at 1.2g and on week5, nothing as of yet and KILLER PIP every time! :crying:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

PhilBig said:


> im using there test400 at 1.2g and on week5, nothing as of yet and KILLER PIP every time! :crying:


im prone to pip but had 1 bad shot so far and ive put that down to volume and where it was shot, all good apart from that, when u say nothing as of yet....no weight gain, even water? no strength whatsoever.....


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> im prone to pip but had 1 bad shot so far and ive put that down to volume and where it was shot, all good apart from that, when u say nothing as of yet....no weight gain, even water? no strength whatsoever.....


no :crying:

ussualy no later than week4,

even test prop i can see the visual effects at day10!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PhilBig said:


> no :crying:
> 
> ussualy no later than week4,
> 
> even test prop i can see the visual effects at day10!


The shortest ester of the 400 mix is the enth so I wouldn't really start seeing/feeling different until week 4 or 5 anyway. I would be worried if you were on prop or ace though.

Let us know how you get on over the next couple of weeks fella as I have a vial of bsi t400 for use after my DECA test cycle


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

I've have very good results on there tren e swapped from burr's and at same dose im getting stronger, when i used test e at a low dose for my first cycle it took till week 6 for results to show and that was pharma i got really worried aswell becuse most people said 4 weeks is where you see results but in the end all was good.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

4th week into 3.3ml of the Deca/Test mix and gained 8kg so far. Started at 101kg and now 109kg 3rd cycle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PhilBig said:


> im using there test400 at 1.2g and on week5, nothing as of yet and KILLER PIP every time! :crying:


thats 300mg of enth and the shortest ester of the 3 .


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

cas said:


> The shortest ester of the 400 mix is the enth so I wouldn't really start seeing/feeling different until week 4 or 5 anyway. I would be worried if you were on prop or ace though.
> 
> Let us know how you get on over the next couple of weeks fella as I have a vial of bsi t400 for use after my DECA test cycle


ye i am worried as i normally feel alot by now


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

Malibu said:


> 4th week into 3.3ml of the Deca/Test mix and gained 8kg so far. Started at 101kg and now 109kg 3rd cycle


deca will do that to a man


----------



## PhilBig (Dec 10, 2012)

ewen said:


> thats 300mg of enth and the shortest ester of the 3 .


is that a question? or a statement?

:confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PhilBig said:


> is that a question? or a statement?
> 
> :confused1:


lol sorry was thinking out loud .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel my libido heighten at around week 4 on the ethanate ester but any real gains and weight don't really come till around 7-8 weeks in.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cas said:


> The shortest ester of the 400 mix is the enth so I wouldn't really start seeing/feeling different until week 4 or 5 anyway. I would be worried if you were on prop or ace though.
> 
> Let us know how you get on over the next couple of weeks fella as I have a vial of bsi t400 for use after my DECA test cycle


I think this explains why the test400 seems a late bloomer, seems a "sleepy" mix tbh, ie gains i think will suddenly become apparent later than with other stuff, like I normally just use Test Enanthate an this has 2 other esters in it.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Just started 1.5mil per week of test400, not even into week 2 yet so time will tell. Have just ordered a tub of dbols 100x10mg. Haven't heard anybody commenting on there orals yet only the water based pre workouts. Will update once they arrive


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> I think this explains why the test400 seems a late bloomer, seems a "sleepy" mix tbh, ie gains i think will suddenly become apparent later than with other stuff, like I normally just use Test Enanthate an this has 2 other esters in it.


I agree, its more of a mix that one would probably use year round tbf

Anabolic fushions t400 was a nice mix, prop-enth-cyp (I think) it was nice to use and the gains were coming along but the pip was a bit to much for me 

I have not used bsi t400 just yet but I hope it ain't to nippy...I have loads of different half used vials from different labs in the search for a pip friendly 400


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Only jabbed the test400 (oils anyway) so far. Thought the mix looked very thin so backloaded a slin pin and jabbed 0.5ml in each delt. No pip at all. Will try the same with their TMTE as I got sent two and only paid for one :rockon:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cas said:


> I agree, its more of a mix that one would probably use year round tbf
> 
> Anabolic fushions t400 was a nice mix, prop-enth-cyp (I think) it was nice to use and the gains were coming along but the pip was a bit to much for me
> 
> I have not used bsi t400 just yet but I hope it ain't to nippy...I have loads of different half used vials from different labs in the search for a pip friendly 400


Mate zero pip and i do around 2-3ml a week in glute, zero pain, sometimes a little dull ache on the day then gone day after......and i get pip from looking at a fukin vial normally.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Only jabbed the test400 (oils anyway) so far. Thought the mix looked very thin so backloaded a slin pin and jabbed 0.5ml in each delt. No pip at all. Will try the same with their TMTE as I got sent two and only paid for one :rockon:


Nice one mate wondered if anyone had tried thru a slin pin yet.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Nice one mate wondered if anyone had tried thru a slin pin yet.


Even the deca/test can be used through a slin pin


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Mate zero pip and i do around 2-3ml a week in glute, zero pain, sometimes a little dull ache on the day then gone day after......and i get pip from looking at a fukin vial normally.


Im the same mate i get pip like mad but bsi t400 i dont get any , the oil is realy thin aswell


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Mate zero pip and i do around 2-3ml a week in glute, zero pain, sometimes a little dull ache on the day then gone day after......and i get pip from looking at a fukin vial normally.


Im the same mate i get pip like mad but bsi t400 i dont get any , the oil is realy thin aswell


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Im just using the mtren atm but i find it gives me an insane pump and I keep the pump for a good 4 or 5 days.

My next cycle will have the mtren ds, tren e, tren extreme, and mast e in.

Got some arimadex, proviron and t3 on order too so will update once ive tried them.

Before bsi i used fusion and thought that was well dosed but gave abit of pip, so far ive had no pip from this and great pumps


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Im just using the mtren atm but i find it gives me an insane pump and I keep the pump for a good 4 or 5 days.
> 
> My next cycle will have the mtren ds, tren e, tren extreme, and mast e in.
> 
> ...


Troll


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Troll


not falling for that childish and immature post, If you think you can do better than the mod's then apply for the post.

Im just giving my opinion and wont rise to a faceless person.

oh and to prove the volumizing effect of mtren heres a pic i took the other day.

seems if you slag bsi off your a troll and if you give a report on it from experience your also a troll.

 end of conversation lol


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> not falling for that childish and immature post, If you think you can do better than the mod's then apply for the post.
> 
> Im just giving my opinion and wont rise to a faceless person.
> 
> ...


Have you got a link to the application page please ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Have you got a link to the application page please ?


I have its here

www.stoptryingtobeasmartasswitheveryone.com

use it !


----------



## Ian69 (Oct 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have its here
> 
> www.stoptryingtobeasmartasswitheveryone.com
> 
> use it !


Your link no worky mate lol.

It did make me laugh.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I feel my libido heighten at around week 4 on the ethanate ester but any real gains and weight don't really come till around 7-8 weeks in.


Are you using BSI enth mate? Normally week 2-3 for me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

wtf, ppl don't get libido changes until week 2 or 3 ? lol

I'm into week 2 of BSI T400 and TrenTest 500 and I have a heightened libido. Night sweats, bonkers dreams but I get them anyway. I'd say i'm being effected by the test & tren already. In a nice way


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Well good that's what we like to hear. Hopefully we will all get good results and all the mystery around this new lab can chill a bit.

Man does all this madness happen everytime a new lab comes out in good supply


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Will be starting test400,tren mast.mtren ds next week hope this **** is good.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Assuming my postman brings my order in the morning I'll be swapping from med-tech to bsi (equitest and starting mtren) on Monday.. :blink:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Only jabbed the test400 (oils anyway) so far. Thought the mix looked very thin so backloaded a slin pin and jabbed 0.5ml in each delt. No pip at all. Will try the same with their TMTE as I got sent two and only paid for one :rockon:


seems the companies are just willing to give away double orders nowadays :innocent:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Only jabbed the test400 (oils anyway) so far. Thought the mix looked very thin so backloaded a slin pin and jabbed 0.5ml in each delt. No pip at all. Will try the same with their TMTE as I got sent two and only paid for one :rockon:


seems the companies are just willing to give away double orders nowadays :innocent:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Milky said:


> I have its here
> 
> www.stoptryingtobeasmartasswitheveryone.com
> 
> use it !


Dead link ?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Brook877 said:


> Assuming my postman brings my order in the morning I'll be swapping from med-tech to bsi (equitest and starting mtren) on Monday.. :blink:


Med tech is a good lab I thought.

Used there big and full and also their 500 mix, however I think it had more tren in it than stated as I had proper night sweats and think I was only on 150ish mg pw ??


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Med tech is a good lab I thought.
> 
> Used there big and full and also their 500 mix, however I think it had more tren in it than stated as I had proper night sweats and think I was only on 150ish mg pw ??


I've never had any problems with med-tech, never have any pip or any injection issues, I have no reason to doubt the products, but..

I wanted to try some thing new and my med-tech source is having 'legal issues' so it seemed like a good time to try,


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Rq355 said:


> seems the companies are just willing to give away double orders nowadays :innocent:


To be fair, i ordered it before Christmas and didn't get it until 7th January. They either wanted to keep my custom, or fvcked up. Win for me either way :lol:


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> To be fair, i ordered it before Christmas and didn't get it until 7th January. They either wanted to keep my custom, or fvcked up. Win for me either way :lol:


Probably a **** up mate, ordered and paid for mine on the 22nd, didn't get mine till the 10th and I didn't get any freebies to keep me sweet lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> seems the companies are just willing to give away double orders nowadays :innocent:


did you post this twice on purpose lol


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

SierraAlpha said:


> Probably a **** up mate, ordered and paid for mine on the 22nd, didn't get mine till the 10th and I didn't get any freebies to keep me sweet lol


same here tight ****s :rolleye:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> No mate, test suspension, inj dbol and mtren
> 
> All water based, no pip at all, little sting sometimes going in that's all
> 
> They now do a vial with all three in but I've got seperate vials


Hey Hotdog!! Just curious mate, what's a good dosage for injectable dbol and how often you have to pin? Is it better than oral dbol? Ok to mix in same shot as test cyp? Cheers bro!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Hey Hotdog!! Just curious mate, what's a good dosage for injectable dbol and how often you have to pin? Is it better than oral dbol? Ok to mix in same shot as test cyp? Cheers bro!!


Pin it ED mate, it's fine to pin with the test cyp also. 40-50mg ED is enough.

You can pin it pre w/o in the muscle trained


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Pin it ED mate, it's fine to pin with the test cyp also. 40-50mg ED is enough.
> 
> You can pin it pre w/o in the muscle trained


Hmmmm....was hoping you might say eod tbh mate, not too keen on ed injections although might give it a go. How would you compare gains and sides to oral dbol?

Also, how long pre workout should you pin?

Cheers for the advice as always!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Hmmmm....was hoping you might say eod tbh mate, not too keen on ed injections although might give it a go. How would you compare gains and sides to oral dbol?


Just use it pre w/o then mate, will still be OK, you could just use tabs on non training days....

As for sides, it gave me gyno symptoms quicker than the blue hearts did, I can't really use dbol without getting gyno symptoms, p1sses me off tbh because I like it!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Just use it pre w/o then mate, will still be OK, you could just use tabs on non training days....
> 
> As for sides, it gave me gyno symptoms quicker than the blue hearts did, I can't really use dbol without getting gyno symptoms, p1sses me off tbh because I like it!


How long pre w/o? 90 mins ok? You think it's better than orals?


----------



## mattex (Oct 25, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> How long pre w/o? 90 mins ok? You think it's better than orals?


I start a w/o 60-70min after injection. Test S + dbol. Makes me sweat a loooottt during w/o


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

@don1 how you finding the equi/tren/test...i now have 20ml of it along with similar amount of tren/test for my next blast, never ran EQ so looking forward to what it might offer.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> How long pre w/o? 90 mins ok? You think it's better than orals?


Yeah that's fine

It's certainly stronger than the oral version IMO


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah that's fine
> 
> It's certainly stronger than the oral version IMO


Ok cheers buddy! Looks like next cycle now finalised at;

Test cyp 1000mg 1-12

Inj dbol 50mg ed 1-6

Anadrol 50mg ed 1-4

1000iu hcg per week and adex or aromasin as needed. prob adex at 0.5mg eod from week 2 or 3

Does this look ok?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Ok cheers buddy! Looks like next cycle now finalised at;
> 
> Test cyp 1000mg 1-12
> 
> ...


Looks fine mate, start your AI from the start as they take a week or so to reach peak levels


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks fine mate, start your AI from the start as they take a week or so to reach peak levels


Nice !...cant ****in wait to start now!! Gonna be using slin needle for dbol (legs, delts, bis and tris)...is 1 shot in the morning pre w/o enough or should I split am and pm??


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> Nice !...cant ****in wait to start now!! Gonna be using slin needle for dbol (legs, delts, bis and tris)...is 1 shot in the morning pre w/o enough or should I split am and pm??


Well if I was being picky then I'd try and keep some for PM but it won't make any difference to your results really, maybe neck a few tabs PM???


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well if I was being picky then I'd try and keep some for PM but it won't make any difference to your results really, maybe neck a few tabs PM???


Yeah, might just have 10mg in the evening just to keep blood levels up.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

0.5ml TMTE in each delt last night with a slin pin, and my shoulders are fvcking killing today lol.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

What strength is there highest strength tren?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> What strength is there highest strength tren?


Tren e at 250mg/ml or same dose in tren/test, they do tren extreme, which is (i think off top of head) 1.5mg mtren/200mg tren e/100mg tren ace


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Tren e at 250mg/ml or same dose in tren/test, they do tren extreme, which is (i think off top of head) 1.5mg mtren/200mg tren e/100mg tren ace


tren extreme sounds amazing haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

I think @ausbuilt has tried the Trenextreme, or his missus is using it. Good reports apparantly. I dunno if i'd wanna go that high tbh, guess after a while using tren you'd not worry about upping the dose, but i'm happy with the trentest 500 i'm using now for the time being


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> @don1 how you finding the equi/tren/test...i now have 20ml of it along with similar amount of tren/test for my next blast, never ran EQ so looking forward to what it might offer.


All seems well only 3 weeks in though


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

My mate did a jan of the 1000mg/ml today said it was smooth with no pain, he's letting me know tomorrow if he gets any swelling/pain but so far so good.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

eq/tren/test - 2ml last nigth so decent amount in 1 shot and no pip at all today....but its less than 24hr after injecting...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well over 36 hr since did 2ml of equi/test/tren so 2g gear in one shot and zero pip......did 2ml test400 in other side few days ago and pain was bad, but i think its when i don't hit sweet spot as only had two sore jabs from bsi stuff.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Well over 36 hr since did 2ml of equi/test/tren so 2g gear in one shot and zero pip......did 2ml test400 in other side few days ago and pain was bad, but i think its when i don't hit sweet spot as only had two sore jabs from bsi stuff.


I also had no pip what so ever from the Equitrentest, only 1ml though... It has the consistency of water when it's in the bottle!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

I opend a new vial of t400 and jab 2ml in glute and 2ml in delt , no pip at all in delt but i go a bit in glute but that must of been down to me , and also using greens in glutes


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol tempted to do another 2g worth, total 2g eq, 1g tren, 1g test, superdrol, drol on training daysand mtren/dbol/test susp....time for some new PB's :-D lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> How long you going to run them doses for?


Not over 6 weeks mate....normally had enough by then, and normally do it to hit peaks in training,then cruise and try to maintain strength gains.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just done 3ml equitrentest small lump but I'd expect that no pip,

Spoke to my mate who's using their t400 and he said same but getting no pip

Both using orange pins

Don't no what all the fuss is about remember prochem had the same on their t400 but never happened to me either then

Suppose its just sorting the men out from the boys !!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Getting some test s and dbol will leave my thoughts once received


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> Getting some test s and dbol will leave my thoughts once received


I have just put a pretty big order in myself, about 30 vials l think, plus orals.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

don1 said:


> Just done 3ml equitrentest small lump but I'd expect that no pip,
> 
> Spoke to my mate who's using their t400 and he said same but getting no pip
> 
> ...


3G of gear, still looking hot in your avi


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have just put a pretty big order in myself, about 30 vials l think, plus orals.


greedy order sir, what did you order ?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

If this turns up in quick time and is good ill be using for the foreseeable future. Once bulk is over ill need to cut for the summer :-D let's hope the dbol helps put some weight on. No more skinny Cnut lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucs said:


> greedy order sir, what did you order ?


Fu*king everything Fuerza had l think mate, l had to check my order 3 times !


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Fu*king everything Fuerza had l think mate, l had to check my order 3 times !


ah ok nice mate, ive used a few of there bits, all where good for me,

good price on orders like that as well, i wont ask as i knows the rules.

not one cycle its safe to say ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucs said:


> ah ok nice mate, ive used a few of there bits, all where good for me,
> 
> good price on orders like that as well, i wont ask as i knows the rules.
> 
> not one cycle its safe to say ?


Nah enough to do me thro to August mate and yeah cant complain in the cost :thumbup1:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nah enough to do me thro to August mate and yeah cant complain in the cost :thumbup1:


with Pauls help with all the other bits, enough fuerza for a small elephant, just gots to keep at it mate and im sure you will get the results your after,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lucs said:


> with Pauls help with all the other bits, enough fuerza for a small elephant, just gots to keep at it mate and im sure you will get the results your after,


Gear is gear mate, its how l utilise it that counts. Heard good stuff about Fuerza so decided to give it a go.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have just put a pretty big order in myself, about 30 vials l think, plus orals.


I hope you got a good discount for that mate!

Good gear though


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Going to start my vial of mtren ds today...

60 mins p/w. Was planning on pinning eod for 20 days. Anyone have experience on the best places to pin? I've seen a few sticking to tri's. I was thinking of chest for every pin?

I'll be hitting it in 2 hours so fast replies appreciated :thumb:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

no-way said:


> Going to start my vial of mtren ds today...
> 
> 60 mins p/w. Was planning on pinning eod for 20 days. Anyone have experience on the best places to pin? I've seen a few sticking to tri's. I was thinking of chest for every pin?
> 
> I'll be hitting it in 2 hours so fast replies appreciated :thumb:


Bi's and tri's but you could just pin it in muscle getting worked.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Bi's and tri's but you could just pin it in muscle getting worked.


Nice one cheers pal...

I the pump is as intense as some have said, doing chest and tri's today is going to be fun!


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

no-way said:


> Nice one cheers pal...
> 
> I the pump is as intense as some have said, doing chest and tri's today is going to be fun!


I just jab it in my tris , i think people react difrent from it some say they get a realy agressive work out and that , i just get a nice pump and a few extra reps each set , i also tank my self up on caffine


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

no-way said:


> Nice one cheers pal...
> 
> I the pump is as intense as some have said, doing chest and tri's today is going to be fun!


Only used it once when I got it not starting till Monday.but the pump from 1ml split in each bicep is unreal like your muscle would rip through your skin.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Only used it once when I got it not starting till Monday.but the pump from 1ml split in each bicep is unreal like your muscle would rip through your skin.


Think i'll stick with tri's, thinking about pinning biceps is making me feel weird!

I think after seeing that guy (forget his name) pin his biceps and then remove fluid from them afterwards has put me off for life! haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

first time i pinned biceps was with some low mg/ml test e and i was like a T-rex , fcuk doing biceps .

triceps i find easy .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

don1 said:


> Just done 3ml equitrentest small lump but I'd expect that no pip,
> 
> Spoke to my mate who's using their t400 and he said same but getting no pip
> 
> ...


ok so 1.5ml in each cheek last night this morning pip in left cheek none in the other but nothing major.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone tried their Boldenone Cypionate? I've never heard of such ester for bold before. I guess it would start working much quicker than normal Equipose?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

44carl44 said:


> Only used it once when I got it not starting till Monday.but the pump from 1ml split in each bicep is unreal like your muscle would rip through your skin.


1ml split in each tri done... Immediate numb arm, felt like i'd been punched in the arm.

Workout was really good, lots of focus, could have stayed in there all afternoon.

Really really hungry too, like ive just started using dbol again. (been taking dbol for the past 4 weeks)


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

grizzzly said:


> Anyone tried their Boldenone Cypionate? I've never heard of such ester for bold before. I guess it would start working much quicker than normal Equipose?


Bold cyp is common for high carbolic acid readings and mainly isnt produced by ugl's for this reason and the risk with each batch of raws


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

mtren DS is awesome

Agression

Pump

Power

Focus


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Malibu said:


> mtren DS is awesome
> 
> Agression
> 
> ...


Yep, all of the above.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

no-way said:


> 1ml split in each tri done... Immediate numb arm, felt like i'd been punched in the arm.
> 
> Workout was really good, lots of focus, could have stayed in there all afternoon.
> 
> Really really hungry too, like ive just started using dbol again. (been taking dbol for the past 4 weeks)


Good to hear mate strength should shoot up.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Starting my 3ml TMTE (200ml test e, 200ml tren e, 200ml mast e per ml) cycle tonight with 400mg extra of Tri-test.

4ml shot right into my thigh, lovely jubly.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rockpimp149 said:


> knob]


mate your test 400 only has 330mg of test in :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

rockpimp149 said:


> *******


Errr?


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

*Im wondering what this lab is like too. thinkin about getting some dbol in but not sure what their like. should I go with prochem or BSI ? *


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

adii-taff said:


> *Im wondering what this lab is like too. thinkin about getting some dbol in but not sure what their like. should I go with prochem or BSI ? *


Ive not herd much feedback on the orals but ive just got some arimadex and proviron, been on the proviron for a few days now and its giving me the usual proviron sides I get :thumbup1:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive not herd much feedback on the orals but ive just got some arimadex and proviron, been on the proviron for a few days now and its giving me the usual proviron sides I get :thumbup1:


You have got to love proviron!

My mrs keeps asking when I am going back on it lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

cas said:


> You have got to love proviron!
> 
> My mrs keeps asking when I am going back on it lol


Get the mrs on them f11ck me they go horny as hell


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

im not sure what to go for lol its really getting on my tits. ive had blue hearts in the past and they worked wonders! but I like to try new things all the time to see what works best, I can get my hands on prochem, pharma or BSI.

P.s, The pharma dbol I can get comes in a box. ive normally had them come in a tub. does that mean their more likely to be duds?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

adii-taff said:


> im not sure what to go for lol its really getting on my tits. ive had blue hearts in the past and they worked wonders! but I like to try new things all the time to see what works best, I can get my hands on prochem, pharma or BSI.
> 
> P.s, The pharma dbol I can get comes in a box. ive normally had them come in a tub. does that mean their more likely to be duds?


lol flip a coin mate .


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> im not sure what to go for lol its really getting on my tits. ive had blue hearts in the past and they worked wonders! but I like to try new things all the time to see what works best, I can get my hands on prochem, pharma or BSI.
> 
> P.s, The pharma dbol I can get comes in a box. ive normally had them come in a tub. does that mean their more likely to be duds?


I did not no they still made pharma dbol.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive not herd much feedback on the orals but ive just got some arimadex and proviron, been on the proviron for a few days now and its giving me the usual proviron sides I get :thumbup1:


What dose prov do you use mate, i have some Schering just sitting at home


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> What dose prov do you use mate, i have some Schering just sitting at home


I go for 100mg mate, had up to 200mg when trying for fertility but I feel 100mg gives my non existent libido a good boost.

Most would say 25 to 50mg is enough though tbh


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> What dose prov do you use mate, i have some Schering just sitting at home


I go for 100mg mate, had up to 200mg when trying for fertility but I feel 100mg gives my non existent libido a good boost.

Most would say 25 to 50mg is enough though tbh


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I go for 100mg mate, had up to 200mg when trying for fertility but I feel 100mg gives my non existent libido a good boost.
> 
> Most would say 25 to 50mg is enough though tbh


Perfect i'll bang in 50mg tonight when i get home then, ran it on my cruise and really enjoyed it.

Did the 200mg help fertility out of interest?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Perfect i'll bang in 50mg tonight when i get home then, ran it on my cruise and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Did the 200mg help fertility out of interest?


No mate it was a long shot though cos of chemo treatment I have had in the past was supposed to make me infertile, I did the usual clomid proviron and hcg.

I did get a good boost of libido though and full balls for the first time in years


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> No mate it was a long shot though cos of chemo treatment I have had in the past was supposed to make me infertile, I did the usual clomid proviron and hcg.
> 
> I did get a good boost of libido though and full balls for the first time in years


So no luck on the baby front, sorry to hear that mate.

I dont think i have had full balls in a good couple of years, always run HCG every week though.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Got sent tren extreme instead of tren e, now i know its tren e tren ace and mtren but whats the real different between the esters, currently running 400mg of just tren e wanting to run tren for 4 more weeks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Got sent tren extreme instead of tren e, now i know its tren e tren ace and mtren but whats the real different between the esters, currently running 400mg of just tren e wanting to run tren for 4 more weeks


id split the 400mg in to EOD shots?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> So no luck on the baby front, sorry to hear that mate.
> 
> I dont think i have had full balls in a good couple of years, always run HCG every week though.


No mate I gave up on the idea, I have 3 step kids to keep me busy though so its probably for the best lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> id split the 400mg in to EOD shots?


dont fancy jabbing EOD mate, can it not just be shot once a week 2ml so the tren e would be 400mg? or does it have to be EOD because of the ace


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Got sent tren extreme instead of tren e, now i know its tren e tren ace and mtren but whats the real different between the esters, currently running 400mg of just tren e wanting to run tren for 4 more weeks


Like sambuca said, I had the same problem but am just going to run it 2 x ew.

If you have already been using tren it will already be inside your system so it shouldnt realy matter and you may even get a nice kick from the acc.

Its a good trade imo, i think the extreme cost more too of the top of my head lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mr_Morocco said:


> dont fancy jabbing EOD mate, can it not just be shot once a week 2ml so the tren e would be 400mg? or does it have to be EOD because of the ace


do it in 2 jabs 1 on leg day and the other 3 days later ish .


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> Bold cyp is common for high carbolic acid readings and mainly isnt produced by ugl's for this reason and the risk with each batch of raws


Had no idea what carbolic acid is, but after a quick google it seems to be a poison of some sort.. Thanks for the warning, will probably try ther normal Equipose then.

Anyone used BSI Equipose? Would you recommend 400mg/w for the first time?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

grizzzly said:


> Had no idea what carbolic acid is, but after a quick google it seems to be a poison of some sort.. Thanks for the warning, will probably try ther normal Equipose then.
> 
> Anyone used BSI Equipose? Would you recommend 400mg/w for the first time?


ive got some waiting for my blast still unsure how much to run and how long .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> ive got some waiting for my blast still unsure how much to run and how long .


Go for at least a gram for as long as poss matey :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Anyone used their var and winni orals yet?


My Mrs is on their var early days yet though



Hotdog147 said:


> Go for at least a gram for as long as poss matey :thumbup1:


I read 1.4g other 20 weeks ideally , think I'll do a g ew see how it goes .


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ewen said:


> My Mrs is on their var early days yet though
> 
> I read 1.4g other 20 weeks ideally , think I'll do a g ew see how it goes .


You need to run it at a gram plus mate to even see a thing.but then you being a strong man should be good for the cardio.

But you ask me there is no room for it in a real mans cycle.lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> Bold cyp is common for high carbolic acid readings and mainly isnt produced by ugl's for this reason and the risk with each batch of raws


You mean carboxylic acid !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

So 2 g EQ ew ?

Thing is I don't want to post me pre comp cycle up as the dosage police will do me .

**** it I'm gonna run nearly 8 g on next cycle .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> So 2 g EQ ew ?
> 
> Thing is I don't want to post me pre comp cycle up as the dosage police will do me .
> 
> **** it I'm gonna run nearly 8 g on next cycle .


if youve never run eq before may iswell start at around a gram, then build up after a month of 2, will increase RBC and blood pressure, so better of experimenting low then building up, then risking to much high bp with 8grams of gear, eq and oxys gave me nose bleeds to no end, this is someone who never had a nose bleed in my life even being punched in the nose numerous times, untill i ran them 2 compounds together last year


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Now that's honest
> 
> 8g of what mate?


It's gonna be a mix so nothing like 4gtest 4g tren but sust prop t4oo deca EQ dbol mtren test s oxy .

I might log it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> if youve never run eq before may iswell start at around a gram, then build up after a month of 2, will increase RBC and blood pressure, so better of experimenting low then building up, then risking to much high bp with 8grams of gear, eq and oxys gave me nose bleeds to no end, this is someone who never had a nose bleed in my life even being punched in the nose numerous times, untill i ran them 2 compounds together last year


rbc is one concern and I've not done EQ before this 8 g will be an experimental comp run up and may work out less its a rough guess but I like to be open .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> rbc is one concern and I've not done EQ before this 8 g will be an experimental comp run up and may work out less its a rough guess but I like to be open .


why run so many diff types of test mate? why not say couple grams of one, instead of couple grams mixed? id just watch bp cause its likely to skyrocket, so if your running them all together id just buy an bp monitor and check it daily tbh, keep hydrated electrolytes, and vitamins and minerals


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Anyone used their var and winni orals yet?


Waiting on a couple of bottles of var, hoping they'll be here in a few days and will be getting straight on them so will update.


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone know what their DBol tablets, Test E 250mg 20mL vile and their arimidex are like? I don't want to get screwed over with bad gear when buying them. Cheers.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Does anyone know what their DBol tablets, Test E 250mg 20mL vile and their arimidex are like? I don't want to get screwed over with bad gear when buying them. Cheers.


got 2 bottles of dbol tubs 10mg x 100 and they are small purple/pink hexagons.


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> got 2 bottles of dbol tubs 10mg x 100 and they are small purple/pink hexagons.


Cheers, have you started them yet?


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Cheers, have you started them yet?


Nope, got them today


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> Nope, got them today


Let me know how you get on with them. If they are good I'll try to source some myself


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> So 2 g EQ ew ?
> 
> Thing is I don't want to post me pre comp cycle up as the dosage police will do me .
> 
> **** it I'm gonna run nearly 8 g on next cycle .


Erm u realise u'll have to post pics on that amounts lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just get a blood pressure med Ewen, job done mate. Not sure why ppl harp on about rbc on eq as Tren does this plus it increases blood pressure more than most.

As we all know, increased water weight is the main culprit for high blood pressure, just a case of being one step ahead and forward thinking imo.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Erm u realise u'll have to post pics on that amounts lol


will videos do 



Jim78 said:


> Just get a blood pressure med Ewen, job done mate. Not sure why ppl harp on about rbc on eq as Tren does this plus it increases blood pressure more than most.
> 
> As we all know, increased water weight is the main culprit for high blood pressure, just a case of being one step ahead and forward thinking imo.


yeah well thats the thing i was on tren so already got higher RBC (assuming not had tests done) so banging eq in will make it worse but its also good for oxygen in the blood so endurance can be enhanced .


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

don1 said:


> You mean carboxylic acid !!


i dont know mate im not a chemist :confused1:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> will videos do
> 
> yeah well thats the thing i was on tren so already got higher RBC (assuming not had tests done) so banging eq in will make it worse but its also good for oxygen in the blood so endurance can be enhanced .


Think Aus posted saying he'd seen something saying it can take months to get to bad levels mate, a reckon it'll be ok, just get down docs after cycle maybe?

Oh as for vids, yes please pmsl


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

easiest way to lower rbc and blood volume is to go and give blood  .....simples


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Think Aus posted saying he'd seen something saying it can take months to get to bad levels mate, a reckon it'll be ok, just get down docs after cycle maybe?
> 
> Oh as for vids, yes please pmsl


i reckon a year on gear will leave blood thick as oil lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> easiest way to lower rbc and blood volume is to go and give blood  .....simples


yeah thats what i plan on doing just never got past the planning bit lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Your not allowed if you've injected drugs/steroids. You should be fine then


what are steroids ?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> i reckon a year on gear will leave blood thick as oil lol


Mine must be like fukin tar then pmsl


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Your not allowed if you've injected drugs/steroids. You should be fine then


Can u get away with it once? Then when they have checked it u get the letter through post saying ur banned forever cos ur a junkie steroid meathead? Lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If you were real weightlifters and head butted the bar before every set of squats you would thin your blood no bother every leg session:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If you were real weightlifters and head butted the bar before every set of squats you would thin your blood no bother every leg session:whistling:


i squat til my nose bleeds then do a couple more sets to make sure i get a pint out lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You can't beat bleeding in the squat rack. Makes the bicep curlers keep their distance


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

using mtren ds, 2nd time pre workout. I get an almost immediate rush, didn't know if it was just the adrenalin of using it for the first time, but got the same today... Cannot wait to hit the gym.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

no-way said:


> using mtren ds, 2nd time pre workout. I get an almost immediate rush, didn't know if it was just the adrenalin of using it for the first time, but got the same today... Cannot wait to hit the gym.


how much did you use mate?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

imabigguy said:


> how much did you use mate?


0.5ml in each tri... still got 20 mins until I leave for the gym... Want to be in there now! haha


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It is just gear they put in the pre workouts isn't it?

And not caffeine sups? I ask because of the sudden serge of energy people seem to keep getting and I had lvt so can't take stims but I'm gagging to try this aqua test


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cas said:


> It is just gear they put in the pre workouts isn't it?
> 
> And not caffeine sups? I ask because of the sudden serge of energy people seem to keep getting and I had lvt so can't take stims but I'm gagging to try this aqua test


your banging esterless androgen direct into your body , blood takes 2 mins to do a full cycle of the body which is why jabbing IM should be done , so around 2 min after jabbing you will start to feel the androgen build up , after 60 mins you`ll bend bars .


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ewen said:


> your banging esterless androgen direct into your body , blood takes 2 mins to do a full cycle of the body which is why jabbing IM should be done , so around 2 min after jabbing you will start to feel the androgen build up , after 60 mins you`ll bend bars .


And because there water based their instant almost


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ewen said:


> your banging esterless androgen direct into your body , blood takes 2 mins to do a full cycle of the body which is why jabbing IM should be done , so around 2 min after jabbing you will start to feel the androgen build up , after 60 mins you`ll bend bars .


Bend bars? Sounds epic. Can you use it pre sex? Lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cas said:


> Bend bars? Sounds epic. Can you use it pre sex? Lol


mate i use test s before i work the doors , constant hardon with those little cuties rubbing up against you all night :thumb:

EDIT: i heard of guys banging viagra and oxys in pre sex , i think someone should test the mtren ds and viagra pre sex lol


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ewen said:


> mate i use test s before i work the doors , constant hardon with those little cuties rubbing up against you all night :thumb:
> 
> EDIT: i heard of guys banging viagra and oxys in pre sex , i think someone should test the mtren ds and viagra pre sex lol


Will let you no next week will be taking the mtren ds pre bed when not working out. :thumb:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

ewen said:


> mate i use test s before i work the doors , constant hardon with those little cuties rubbing up against you all night :thumb:
> 
> EDIT: i heard of guys banging viagra and oxys in pre sex , i think someone should test the mtren ds and viagra pre sex lol


As for working the doors I never needed any test s I just constant had a hard on from the clothes they wear now or should I say lack of clothes.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

4 ml of equi/tren/test this week, both 2ml jabs with a blue in the glutes, both pip free....can't wait while all this kicks in!

Why i like these blends and bsi, high dose low volume, 4ml for 4g gear.

Its a lot but i don't run these for long and do for strength.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Getting some test s and dbol will leave my thoughts once received


Thinking about kick starting next cycle with this. Will be interested to hear your opinions mate.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Ill let you know mate.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ill let you know mate.


Nice 1...when you starting like?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Finished my bottle of DS today. 10th pre w/o with it and ended up with 70ml in one and 65ml in the other (result).

Have found that the last couple of times ive used it i've not felt the dead arm afterwards, maybe its the virgin muscle getting used to being pinned (always used tricep) or could it be that its gained resistance to it so soon?

Still getting good pumps and great focus in the gym. A bit gutted i've run out to be fair, but its bloody expensive to use before every workout!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried their oxy's ?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Will try this test suspension tomorrow, quite excited!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Where to on the tri are you guys jabbing, could you put a circle on a photo for me?

I still have not used my aqua test yet


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Has anyone tried their oxy's ?





Jay Walker said:


> Will try this test suspension tomorrow, quite excited!


Started on their oxy's yesterday...too soon to tell what their like. And the suspension/dbol blend stings like a BITCH!!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

cas said:


> Where to on the tri are you guys jabbing, could you put a circle on a photo for me?
> 
> I still have not used my aqua test yet


I just go smack bang into the middle of the muscle head, usually the long head and sometimes occasionally in the side head.

On my 4th bottle of mtren now and loving the stuff..mtren ds next


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

cas said:


> Where to on the tri are you guys jabbing, could you put a circle on a photo for me?
> 
> I still have not used my aqua test yet


http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm

There's some good info of injecting bi's and tri's on there, hopefully I'm starting triceps with mtren on Monday.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I just go smack bang into the middle of the muscle head, usually the long head and sometimes occasionally in the side head.
> 
> On my 4th bottle of mtren now and loving the stuff..mtren ds next


You been putting it all in your triceps? 0.5 ml in each every day?

You had good growth?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> You been putting it all in your triceps? 0.5 ml in each every day?
> 
> You had good growth?


yes ive been doing it mon to fri at 0.5ml each one, tried 1ml in each this Monday and got a tremendous pump.

I noticed them bigger from the first workout all be it partly down to been pumped but as i am doing it 5x ew the pump hasnt gone down and my triceps look noticably bigger and fuller.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yes ive been doing it mon to fri at 0.5ml each one, tried 1ml in each this Monday and got a tremendous pump.
> 
> I noticed them bigger from the first workout all be it partly down to been pumped but as i am doing it 5x ew the pump hasnt gone down and my triceps look noticably bigger and fuller.


Weekdays/0.5ml each is exactly how I was intending to run mine, glad your getting results. You training/training triceps every day or injecting triceps regardless of what your going to be doing?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> Weekdays/0.5ml each is exactly how I was intending to run mine, glad your getting results. You training/training triceps every day or injecting triceps regardless of what your going to be doing?


I just train them once a week anyway but inject ed and it still pumps them up when i do chest or shoulders.

Maybe its hard to see without the before pics but for me I can see a definite swell "In a good way" in both sides......


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was sat on here the other nite when a BSI thread popped up and for some weird reason l thought " Apple "

Cant explain why, almost probably completely wrong but it was just one of those light bulb moments......

Just been stuck in my head since :confused1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was sat on here the other nite when a BSI thread popped up and for some weird reason l thought " Apple "
> 
> Cant explain why, almost probably completely wrong but it was just one of those light bulb moments......
> 
> Just been stuck in my head since :confused1:


I get BSI mixed up with BSN i take back all my reviews milky I thought the thread was about BSN Syntha 6 lol no wonder it stung so much when i shot 2ml of cookies and cream in my triceps lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I get BSI mixed up with BSN i take back all my reviews milky I thought the thread was about BSN Syntha 6 lol no wonder it stung so much when i shot 2ml of cookies and cream in my triceps lol


you should try the vanilla icecream


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

zack amin said:


> you should try the vanilla icecream


does it give bad pip lol and i have to be careful im sensitive to gyno


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> does it give bad pip lol and i have to be careful im sensitive to gyno


PIP free, it has slow release mixture apparently, and no gyno, although drunk with cold milk sometimes makes my nipples stiff


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

zack amin said:


> PIP free, it has slow release mixture apparently, and no gyno, although drunk with cold milk sometimes makes my nipples stiff


your stiff nips need to go to the adult lounge zack  it burns my eyes


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

lucs said:


> your stiff nips need to go to the adult lounge zack  it burns my eyes


ill be there in 2months, i put alot off hard work into being on this board, watch ill probably end up getting banned before i get to gold status lol


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got my BSI Mtren DS! Yay, will start using it tomorrow!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> Just got my BSI Mtren DS! Yay, will start using it tomorrow!


Used mine today first time, 0.5ml in each tricep wow stings like fook!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well gonna update this, if it causes a stir it causes a stir, its only my opinion.

6 weeks on 1g test 1g tren e and 2g eq...and nothing....

No strength increase at all, ive used gear for a long time and know when somethings working and when its not, disappointed after the hype is an understatement.

Please, BSI, if the gear is good, and id love to see, lets get some labs done on it as my biggest cycle to date has left me very ****ed off, im not buying into "its not kicked in yet" pro chems tren does quicker, wildcats test did quicker, and i know that long ester are normally up and running quickly for me personally.

Again, MY sole opinion but il be ceasing using it again, just ****ed off as I bought a fair bit and now lumbered with half dosed gear at best.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Well gonna update this, if it causes a stir it causes a stir, its only my opinion.
> 
> 6 weeks on 1g test 1g tren e and 2g eq...and nothing....
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this mate, but fairplay for the update, it's only right that we all let each other know if something is sh!te and that's a lot of gear, 4g and you feel nothing!

That's just crazy, especially 1g tren

What vials were you using? The mixes or individual vials of each compound?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jim78 said:


> Well gonna update this, if it causes a stir it causes a stir, its only my opinion.
> 
> 6 weeks on 1g test 1g tren e and 2g eq...and nothing....
> 
> ...


Well, on a good note, you wont need to add any more fats to your diet, you are getting a fair amount there:lol:

Sorry

Well mate, 1 gram of tren alone should have you a bit winded tying your shoes, insomnia, hot, etc.

IF you are not feeling that, it is bunk.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Well gonna update this, if it causes a stir it causes a stir, its only my opinion.
> 
> 6 weeks on 1g test 1g tren e and 2g eq...and nothing....
> 
> ...


Honest review, respected.... But they are long Easters arnt they, I have been using their DECA test for around 7 weeks yet at 2.5ml and not really feeling a lot tbf, but my balls are still tiny so there must be something in it...I will fully make my mind up when I start using the tren ace


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry had my 8th shot yesterday...so 8th week


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Well gonna update this, if it causes a stir it causes a stir, its only my opinion.
> 
> 6 weeks on 1g test 1g tren e and 2g eq...and nothing....
> 
> ...


Not the first person that Ive heard say this. Their gear does jab nice, smooth and pretty painless. Although Ive only tried the test400. Thought I had better results with PC tri-test400 myself.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow,you never know do you,what a shame.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

cas said:


> Honest review, respected.... But they are long Easters arnt they, I have been using their DECA test for around 7 weeks yet at 2.5ml and not really feeling a lot tbf, but my balls are still tiny so there must be something in it...I will fully make my mind up when I start using the tren ace


Nandralone decaonate has the ester decaonate attached that is longer than enanthate mate thats why takes bit longer to kick in, and same leaving the system


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

And is also why test is run 2weeks longer than deca before breaking at end of cycle so the deca isnt on its own without the test


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Nandralone decaonate has the ester decaonate attached that is longer than enanthate mate thats why takes bit longer to kick in, and same leaving the system


So when should you see the magic from deca working, :yawn:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

sockie said:


> So when should you see the magic from deca working, :yawn:


Could be week8 for some lol why mate, yours not kicked in then?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

Will probably be using BSI next cycle from what I've heard


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Could be week8 for some lol why mate, yours not kicked in then?


Not to sure,but iv only been on deca for 4 weeks this friday,I dont deadlift usualy,but I said id try a few sets tuesday,and got 3 sets x 10 reps,at 135 kg,cant remember the last time i done them,,Maby its the test,im 7 weeks into 2ml of test 500.Cant wait for the deca to do its thing, :tongue:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

All i can go on is what Ive used in the past, im not saying its deffo bunk, ive seen "little" things, slight insommnia, hot...but not excessive (im running a gram supposedly here) on any tren im normally irritable but have zero agression in the gym, now im not naive enough to think that other factors can't inflict results, but on this amount of gear, there should be something more than im getting.

My guess is its very underdosed, thats my gut instinct.

Like I say, not many speak out but good gear thesedays is hard to find.

In the past I might add, within a week or two of running say test/deca the water weight normally goes on, then strength starts to kick in quickly....this is based on personal episodes, im not someone who has done 2 cycles, Ive used gear a long time, thing that attracted me to bsi was the blends and dose per volume, which is great, but seems too good to be true.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> Nandralone decaonate has the ester decaonate attached that is longer than enanthate mate thats why takes bit longer to kick in, and same leaving the system


I know that lol, I'm 8 weeks in now so I should start to see some changes pretty soon. My balls have not grown back since being on bsi and I still have acne on my shoulders and chest, which is a bad thing to have but a good indicator tbh

We shall see, time will tell


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cas said:


> I know that lol, I'm 8 weeks in now so I should start to see some changes pretty soon. My balls have not grown back since being on bsi and I still have acne on my shoulders and chest, which is a bad thing to have but a good indicator tbh
> 
> We shall see, time will tell


So you've been on gear 2 months and still waiting to see changes?

Mate, seriously, stop the gear and get something that WILL make changes. Il tell u now if nothing after 8 weeks what exactley are u expecting to see?

Thats like doing a 10 week cycle and seeing 2 weeks worth of gains, some are still trying to justify the gear, im afraid im through with em, i tried and waited and waited but its just not upto par, so ur saying acne on ur shoulders and shrunken bollocks can justify it being real even if ur 8 weeks in and still awaiting changes.....all im saying is just re back what u wrote.

Lad who i get mine off is spot on and has bent over backwards to make sure i got stuff quickly and can't fault that aspect but i suppose like i said, mines just my own opinon.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lol deca does not take 8 weeks to kick in.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol something not right , a good source would replace it maybe contact them and tell them what the issue is .


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've never had to wait more than a week or 2 to feel and see the effects of long esters, if I had to wait as long as some people suggest then I wouldn't bother TBH


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

on tren e + tren extreme...legit stuff


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

So is everyone's verdict the same on BSIs long esters then? Underdosed?? I'm running their test e 250 and equitest 750 but only 3 weeks in so too early to tell really. Kick started with their water based testdbol and that's doing its job very nicely!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> So you've been on gear 2 months and still waiting to see changes?
> 
> Mate, seriously, stop the gear and get something that WILL make changes. Il tell u now if nothing after 8 weeks what exactley are u expecting to see?
> 
> ...


I'm a fairly slow responder to aas anyway tbf, PC test enth it was 7-8 weeks before I started benefiting from it. But I don't tend to use high doses anyway, although I have upped my gear to 2.5ml a week ,as of last week.

I've just got to see how it goes really, I have another 4 weeks left, then switching to tren ace


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cas said:


> I'm a fairly slow responder to aas anyway tbf, PC test enth it was 7-8 weeks before I started benefiting from it. But I don't tend to use high doses anyway, although I have upped my gear to 2.5ml a week ,as of last week.
> 
> I've just got to see how it goes really, I have another 4 weeks left, then switching to tren ace


I would switch to using short esters if its always like this for you, fcuk waiting that long to see effects


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm using ace/prop to kickstart a long entered cycle soon, firs 4 weeks short esters with 1ml of long then up to 2ml long on week 3 and drop short at beginning of week 4


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I would switch to using short esters if its always like this for you, fcuk waiting that long to see effects


You used BSI Hotdog?? How do you rate them??


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

got my bottle of bsi test/tren/eq 100mg/ml, this thread hasnt givin me much hope lol and the quality of bottle and label looks [email protected] but still might give it a bash


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Seemed the lab got massive hype. Lots told me the mtren ds doesnt have pip - my a$$!!!! My triceps/biceps/chest were in agony for days after a small 0.25ml jab in each! Great swelling and pump though.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

stuey99 said:


> You used BSI Hotdog?? How do you rate them??


Yeah mate, used the pre w/o meds and found them OK, used the onerip but only for 4 weeks, that was OK too


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Yeah mate, used the pre w/o meds and found them OK, used the onerip but only for 4 weeks, that was OK too


Yeah I agree mate, been using their water based test dbol for nearly 3 weeks now and am impressed!! This threat just got me a bit paranoid tho, but I'm always like that at the start of a cycle. Even tho the scales are obviously showing my weight go up and strength is increasing, I'm always convinced the gear is ****, my training's off and I'm not getting any stronger or bigger lol. Constantly asking my lass if I'm looking bigger, haha, she's ****in sick of it!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cas said:


> I'm a fairly slow responder to aas anyway tbf, PC test enth it was 7-8 weeks before I started benefiting from it. But I don't tend to use high doses anyway, although I have upped my gear to 2.5ml a week ,as of last week.
> 
> I've just got to see how it goes really, I have another 4 weeks left, then switching to tren ace


well bud thats fair enough, I hope you get what you want from the cycel bud


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just like to say with regards to me being unhappy with the BSI stuff, the bloke I got it off has been more than helpful and was happy to either refund me or figure out something else so fair play, he's bent over backwards to sort it and I can't fault customer service in that regards.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Just like to say with regards to me being unhappy with the BSI stuff, the bloke I got it off has been more than helpful and was happy to either refund me or figure out something else so fair play, he's bent over backwards to sort it and I can't fault customer service in that regards.


So you should get a refund. You dont go into tesco and buy something and realise the box is empty and get no refund. You bought something to make gains, and it has not delivered any. I would want refund and compensation lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> So you should get a refund. You dont go into tesco and buy something and realise the box is empty and get no refund. You bought something to make gains, and it has not delivered any. I would want refund and compensation lol.


tesco`s dont do steroids :wacko:

atleast the lab are putting it right how many people can same the same about other labs ?

look at fuerza they cant even put 10ml in a vial so who knows whats really inside it ? yes it looks good but whats wrong with making a product that is ugl look ugl and putting in what it`s supposed to have in lol

ive used loads of labs and only had a problem with 3 of them , i dont mean just pip either as its to be expected banging a big fcuk off needle into a muscle and pumping foreign liquid inside you thats not meant to be in your system lol

point is people whinge bitch and moan about pc hurting or bsi pip or lab x didnt do anything , lay down the facts and back engineer things , somethings wrong if your banging in large amounts and feeling nothing and my bet is that some people do not have enough androgen receptors to deal with the mg of gear they use IE diminishing returns , diet is a massive factor in all of this , take a guy of say 100kg bodyweight that squats 200kg deadlifts 220kg benches 150kg and runs a low cal diet , his body is pushed to the limit by the sheer weight he lifts then eats breadcrumbs and wonders why fcuk all happens lol

if a chain has a weak link it breaks simple as that .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah your 100% right Ewen i just know that Jim will be following a good diet and trains hard, or at least used to when we trained toghether (if he turned up lol) so its mad he had not noticed anythign.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah your 100% right Ewen i just know that Jim will be following a good diet and trains hard, or at least used to when we trained toghether (if he turned up lol) so its mad he had not noticed anythign.


i know mate and ive followed jims log and watched his vids so im surprised its not worked having said that ive not used whatever it was he has so were all assuming it was this or that lol


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> Could be week8 for some lol why mate, yours not kicked in then?


I agree about week eight for me.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone tried their Var?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

I've only ever ran long estered oils and its always been week 7-8 before any real strength gains have come in to play.

The sides and sex drive come around week 2/3 an weight gain moves up around 2/3lb a week.

Always been the same.

Never used Bsi as yet but have 3 bottles of ttme for 2 weeks time so fingers crossed.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

As has been said doesn't matter what lab you're using if your training diet and rest aren't good you won't get decent results.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> lay down the facts and back engineer things , somethings wrong if your banging in large amounts and feeling nothing and my bet is that some people do not have enough androgen receptors to deal with the mg of gear they use IE diminishing returns , diet is a massive factor in all of this , take a guy of say 100kg bodyweight that squats 200kg deadlifts 220kg benches 150kg and runs a low cal diet , his body is pushed to the limit by the sheer weight he lifts then eats breadcrumbs and wonders why fcuk all happens lol if a chain has a weak link it breaks simple as that .


This

and this



Tinytom said:


> As has been said doesn't matter what lab you're using if your training diet and rest aren't good you won't get decent results.


 spot on!

some things wrong even if the blend is under dosed! 4ml a week even at 400mg would enable me to grow!

and this



Suprakill4 said:


> So you should get a refund. You dont go into tesco and buy something and realise the box is empty and get no refund. You bought something to make gains, and it has not delivered any. I would want refund and compensation lol.


they never gave me a refund for my horse burgers when i took them back! i had eaten them tho :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am going to play devils advocate on the suggestions of diet or training not being up to par.

1 gram of tren a week and trust me anyone would notice this, and that has to just slap you in the face.

I totally noticed tren as little as 200mg a week, a gram a week would show some sides regardless of the lab (heat, insomnia, greasy face, aggression, super full feeling. high blood pressure, etc.).


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ewen said:


> tesco`s dont do steroids :wacko:
> 
> atleast the lab are putting it right how many people can same the same about other labs ?
> 
> ...


You got mi body weight wrong! :-(

All factors mate I can't argue there, but Ive run what I have now before, minus the EQ....and they have hit harder, the problem I had Ewen was the typical things Id expect to see and feel happen...didn't and so I just assume they may be underdosed, but that's just speculation and as Ive sorted it with who i bought it all off, Il leave it at that as there does seem to be a lot out there very happy with BSI.

If I decide to run this much again by another lab and get the same results, il happily hold my hand up and say I may well be wrong and it could be a diminishing return thing.....I will add, pre workout stuff, ive been very happy with....

I was going to comment on some of the other posts but tbh I kind of laughed, a few were hypocritical anyway.....my diets **** (even though they don't know me) but even if it was i should be noticing results and i should grow on even less of a dose?? lol....yes....CORRECT! isn't that summing up the gear I have?!? lol

Anyway, I know others who feel the same but this is what you get for saying it how it is and having an opinion lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> You got mi body weight wrong! :-(
> 
> All factors mate I can't argue there, but Ive run what I have now before, minus the EQ....and they have hit harder, the problem I had Ewen was the typical things Id expect to see and feel happen...didn't and so I just assume they may be underdosed, but that's just speculation *and as Ive sorted it with who i bought it all off*, Il leave it at that as there does seem to be a lot out there very happy with BSI.
> 
> If I decide to run this much again by another lab and getthe same results, il happily hold my hand up and say I may well be wrong and it could be a diminishing return thing.....I will add, pre workout stuff, ive been very happy with....


Just to clarify, does that mean your supplier has given you freebies or some kind of incentive so as not to post any negative observations?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> You got mi body weight wrong! :-(
> 
> All factors mate I can't argue there, but Ive run what I have now before, minus the EQ....and they have hit harder, the problem I had Ewen was the typical things Id expect to see and feel happen...didn't and so I just assume they may be underdosed, but that's just speculation and as Ive sorted it with who i bought it all off, Il leave it at that as there does seem to be a lot out there very happy with BSI.
> 
> ...


It's good to see an honest post Jim and if anyone slates you for it Fcuk em .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Just to clarify, does that mean your supplier has given you freebies or some kind of incentive so as not to post any negative observations?


Considering this review can't have been much more negative I doubt it maybe just good customer service, which I've also experienced.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Just to clarify, does that mean your supplier has given you freebies or some kind of incentive so as not to post any negative observations?


Hiya bud, lets just say the person in question has proved to be a man of his word and fair play, when I buy stuff I do so tbh with the thinking "you pay your money you take your chances" so I did so with eyes open and gave bsi a fair old crack of the whip, but obviously from a personal standpoint I wasn't happy, I didn't approach who I got it off, he did me and offered to put it right which he has so fair play, that's good customer service to me,he could have said sod off, but he didn't.

Just like to say aswell, I don't use gear for lean gains or size at all, purely for strength nowadays, and that is the only aspect Im disappointed with.

The pre workouts id like to say, i really like.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> Hiya bud, lets just say the person in question has proved to be a man of his word and fair play, when I buy stuff I do so tbh with the thinking "you pay your money you take your chances" so I did so with eyes open and gave bsi a fair old crack of the whip, but obviously from a personal standpoint I wasn't happy, I didn't approach who I got it off, he did me and offered to put it right which he has so fair play, that's good customer service to me,he could have said sod off, but he didn't.
> 
> Just like to say aswell, I don't use gear for lean gains or size at all, purely for strength nowadays, and that is the only aspect Im disappointed with.
> 
> The pre workouts id like to say, i really like.


Serious question, if you not using steroids for any gains at all, what is the point in lifting more i.e. what does it achieve ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Serious question, if you not using steroids for any gains at all, what is the point in lifting more i.e. what does it achieve ?


Strength, he just said that


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Hiya bud, lets just say the person in question has proved to be a man of his word and fair play, when I buy stuff I do so tbh with the thinking "you pay your money you take your chances" so I did so with eyes open and gave bsi a fair old crack of the whip, but obviously from a personal standpoint I wasn't happy, I didn't approach who I got it off, he did me and offered to put it right which he has so fair play, that's good customer service to me,he could have said sod off, but he didn't.
> 
> Just like to say aswell, I don't use gear for lean gains or size at all, purely for strength nowadays, and that is the only aspect Im disappointed with.
> 
> The pre workouts id like to say, i really like.


Glad your getting it sorted bud


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah but I dont get the point of it if you dont want the gains, might just be me


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Hiya bud, lets just say the person in question has proved to be a man of his word and fair play, when I buy stuff I do so tbh with the thinking "you pay your money you take your chances" so I did so with eyes open and gave bsi a fair old crack of the whip, but obviously from a personal standpoint I wasn't happy, I didn't approach who I got it off, he did me and offered to put it right which he has so fair play, that's good customer service to me,he could have said sod off, but he didn't.
> 
> Just like to say aswell, I don't use gear for lean gains or size at all, purely for strength nowadays, and that is the only aspect Im disappointed with.
> 
> The pre workouts id like to say, i really like.


Exactly which compounds were you unhappy with mate? I'm running the equitest 750, test e 250, water based test dbol and oxys. Gotta say in the 3 weeks I've been on I've had ALOT of good gains, so the testdbol must be good. Is it just the long esters you don't rate??


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Yeah but I dont get the point of it if you dont want the gains, might just be me


Well the gains will come with it...but I guess he is more after the strength rather than the size


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> Serious question, if you not using steroids for any gains at all, what is the point in lifting more i.e. what does it achieve ?


Powerlifting....i like to stay under 100kg have no ambition to be heavier...just progressively stronger at current weight.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Exactly which compounds were you unhappy with mate? I'm running the equitest 750, test e 250, water based test dbol and oxys. Gotta say in the 3 weeks I've been on I've had ALOT of good gains, so the testdbol must be good. Is it just the long esters you don't rate??


Yes just the long esters, maybe fast esters are the way forward in future for increased strength, quick.

This is going round in circles anyway, what I was unhappy with is in this thread, bottom line is its being sorted in a professional manner and Im happy with outcome.

Cas; yes bud solely strength for powerlifting, if any lbm added its a bonus.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> Yes just the long esters, maybe fast esters are the way forward in future for increased strength, quick.
> 
> This is going round in circles anyway, what I was unhappy with is in this thread, bottom line is its being sorted in a professional manner and Im happy with outcome.
> 
> Cas; yes bud solely strength for powerlifting, if any lbm added its a bonus.


You using var? Im hitting PB's each week on this cycle of TORQ var. Loving it.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Brook877 said:


> Assuming my postman brings my order in the morning I'll be swapping from med-tech to bsi (equitest and starting mtren) on Monday.. :blink:


i'm doing the exact same thing ..infact i have got 14 mls of med tech solutions test 400 sitting on the shelf next to my Bsi test enanthate but from what iv'e read the bsi is really nice stuff and i'm 98% sure med tech stuff is bunk


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

boxinmetx said:


> i'm doing the exact same thing ..infact i have got 14 mls of med tech solutions test 400 sitting on the shelf next to my Bsi test enanthate but from what iv'e read the bsi is really nice stuff and i'm 98% sure med tech stuff is bunk


Med tech isn't bunk, not around these parts anyway.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i'm in south wales and although it has the blue MTS lid, hologram with mts and med tech solutions behind it, the box...it has no gear in it, it is selling for** per 10 ml of test 400..there is quite a bit around here and everyone that has used it over the last few months has no results at all, not a single person, i think bsi is a bit suspect?? i have read nothing but great reviews but i'm not convinced, i might put some pics up later...are new bsi threads allowed?? would copies be around already?? thanks


----------



## Rhino27 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've been running there test 400, 1ml a week, tren ace 1ml eod, and bsi aquabol on workout days into muscle being trained, gains and strengths are insane, injection sites have a nip but nothing major, best gear I've took, beats the British dragon and Isis pharma gear I've brought and taken before!


----------



## Rhino27 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've only ever had red of green tops, and no hologram? Don't know if that's any help to you


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking good, as all new batches are capped this way. Test-E is Geneva, Tren also ... Mast-P is Frankurt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wlkir100 said:


> Looking good, as all new batches are capped this way. Test-E is Geneva, Tren also ... Mast-P is Frankurt


You seem very well informed on this lab :confused1:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> You seem very well informed on this lab :confused1:


Has the locations on the labels (at least eh photos above do), so assuming he's just read them and regurgitated tbh Milky.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Goosh said:


> Has the locations on the labels (at least eh photos above do), so assuming he's just read them and regurgitated tbh Milky.


Yeah maybe just read as a very matter of fact post, almost too matter of fact TBH.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah maybe just read as a very matter of fact post, almost too matter of fact TBH.


Yeah, know what you mean - raised my eyebrow at it as well.

To be fair, the fact a BSI thread was in the latest threads again made me groan lol


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry if isn't exact true info, EDIT through missunderstanding and misscommunication, sorry english isn't my mother tongue.

Don't wanted to be offensive or *push*

My questionmarks are more in the BSI Tren-A quality ... G2G? Underdosed? Compared to other classy labs...

Just missing my sides and getting nervous


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wlkir100 said:


> Sorry if isn't exact true info, was confirmed that Tren-A/Test-E are coming newly in this form (the old vials were with this other green aluminium capping).
> 
> No trolling, just though there are no fakes on teh way of BSI stuff and a legitimate source
> 
> ...


Again you seem to know wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much about this lab and its operations.

How do you know there are NO FAKES and why do you care to post it ?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> Again you seem to know wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much about this lab and its operations.
> 
> How do you know there are NO FAKES and why do you care to post it ?


is the ban finger itchy? :laugh:


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys really missunderstanding just read my other posts, english just my third language so theres lot of space for misscommunication at my site, sorry my wrong!

If you read my postings in other threads, don't push nothing, to be honest, searching for others who can really say that they're making legit stuff.

my idiotic post was just because the last pics from the user look like my ordered vials and there isn't more i can say about this^^ (just assumed that my vials are real - which you guys make me nervous right now about). Sorry if i played against the rules by accident


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

whats there var saying? any good?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

dr_squeeze said:


> whats there var saying? any good?


well im on some bsi atm and i have to stop looking at that avatar of yours or il be having a very sore c0ck, please change it pmsl


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone tried their mast e??


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Anyone tried their mast e??


Yep, seems good and no pip, but nothing to compare it to other than pharma proviron, which it is way better than.


----------



## ryansmith721 (May 2, 2013)

Still i to minds to try this lab or not still undesideed with all miXd feed bk im readin


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Never tried this lab, but the main reason I will avoid them is I can get another lab which I know works well, has a great rep from numerous members/reviews/usage on this board

and is ALOT cheaper (well from my source anyway)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> Never tried this lab, but the main reason I will avoid them is I can get another* lab which I know works well,* has a great rep from numerous members/reviews/usage on this board
> 
> and is ALOT cheaper (well from my source anyway)


Exactly mate, stick with it until you have a reason not too


----------

